# Lemond Poprad Disc



## DroogBC (Apr 25, 2006)

Couple of questions concerning the Lemond Poprad Disc...

How durable is the OE wheelset? Clydeworthy at all, or will I be eating aluminum taco's and pavement? (I'm approx 250Lbs, btw)

Approx how much does the complete bike weigh?


----------



## isospeed (Oct 13, 2005)

I have an '05 (white) Poprad, w/o disk brakes, and weigh 170 lbs. The wheels are pretty poor quality - the rear one was true for two weeks or so, and lasted for a year of training before the rim cracked. They are difficult to true b/c of the low spoke count, and have very poor seals. At 250 lbs, I'd plan on building up a durable pair when you buy the bike. Are 130mm disk hubs available yet?


----------



## A.C.W. (Dec 27, 2005)

isospeed - were they the Bontrager Select Wheels on your bike? The wheelset that comes on the Propad Disc is the Bontager Select Disc, which I'm guessing would perform similarly.


----------



## DroogBC (Apr 25, 2006)

I had a feeling those wheels looked too good to be strong. Thanks for the heads up. After reading what you had to say I checked out the reviews section and saw a lot of similar comments concerning this particular wheelset. Too bad, really, since the bike as-is would be pushing the limitations of my budget. 

I've also been strongly considering the Norco CCX, but the steel frame and Avid BB7's on the Lemond really have my attention. Both bikes would be special order items from my LBS', so that doesn't make my decision any easier. *sigh*


----------



## isospeed (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes, the 2005 Poprad also had Bontrager Select wheels (non-disk). I suspect the disk version would be even weaker, as they'll be built with less dish to accomodate the rotor.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

i have an 05 Poprad (canti) and an 06 Poprad Disc. the Disc bike weighs 26lbs (with pump, extra tube, tire irons, patch kit). I weigh 200lbs and commute 28 miles a day on the Disc (when i'm not on the Madone). 1500 miles on the 05, 1000 on the 06, and i've had ZERO problems with wheels. The only trouble with the wheels is they weigh a ton.

Headsets tho, that's another story!


----------



## DroogBC (Apr 25, 2006)

So it seems not everyone has had issues with the wheelset, which is a bit reassuring. Perhaps if I decide to go the Poprad route I'll have a competent wheelbuilder go over the wheels prior to delivery to ensure they're as good as they're going to get.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyone know if the 2007 propad is aluminum or steel. Under the web site it is called "True Temper OX Platinum cross disc" while the steel sarthe is "LeMond True Temper OX Platinum Steel" ???


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Somewhat after the fact, but it's OX Platinum steel again ... and 10speed (info on the Lemond site is wrong about the 9SP bit).


----------

